# Pictures of my Tanks



## jamezgt

Hey guys,

I currently have a:

135 Gallon (Six Red Belly Piranhas)
55 Gallon (One serrasalmus sanchezi)
15 Gallon (Four Chicilids + 1 Pleco) Girlfriend's tank!


























By the way - how big do African Chiclids get? I never owned any other fish besides Piranhas, so I'm not that experienced with other fishes!


----------



## Riceburner

I'd switch the contents of the 55 and 15.

Size of the Africans would depend on the breed. Guessing from the pics, probably around 4-5" each.


----------



## jamezgt

I'm planning to convert the 55G to sand - any ideas where to get black sand, or any ideas on any nice fined gravel?


----------



## aeri

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5420


----------

